# FALL SALE AT A-MAZE-N PRODUCTS



## tjohnson (Oct 2, 2015)

*Just Announced*

*FALL SALE for October*













October 2015 Ad.gif



__ tjohnson
__ Oct 2, 2015


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 15, 2015)

BUMP!


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 15, 2015)

Going to order.   Thanks Todd


----------



## xray (Oct 15, 2015)

I ordered the #4 package with the 12" tube smoker. Excellent value and I couldn't be happier. Prompt shipping too!!!


----------



## hank2000 (Oct 16, 2015)

Waiting to see what his new product is before I order   I might want it


----------



## greasemonger (Oct 17, 2015)

Whoops. I guess I shoulda checked here before buying the amnps and 8lb pellet package the other day. Oh well lesson learned for next order!


----------



## daricksta (Oct 27, 2015)

Is this a bump?


----------



## daricksta (Oct 27, 2015)

posted in error.


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Oct 27, 2015)

Too bad I didn't see this last week before I re-ordered some pellets and q-mats.  Would have saved enough to try out a new "flavor" pellet.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 28, 2015)

I received my order of Alder, Mesquite and Sweet Wood Blend....    24#'s worth...


----------



## daricksta (Oct 28, 2015)

hamrhead1971 said:


> Too bad I didn't see this last week before I re-ordered some pellets and q-mats. Would have saved enough to try out a new "flavor" pellet.


I suggest you contact Todd through the A-MAZE-N website and ask him about this. He provides outstanding customer service to keep us all happy. He's a great guy.


----------



## masonman1345 (Oct 29, 2015)

If you haven't ordered one then you are missing out. I swear by this product. It is awesome.


----------

